

Ask HN: What is up with Google? - sliverstorm

It seems Google has been selecting me recently as a guinea pig for a new design:<p>http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1460/googlewb.png<p>(I know imageshack is a poor image host, but I'd rather not use personal accounts to link this image)<p>Anyone familiar with a way I can opt out, back to the old scheme?
======
ericz
I thought everyone was seeing this? I've been hearing tons of complaints from
my room mates and friends, and former schoolmates. No one likes the damn
sidebar.

~~~
_delirium
Yeah; there was a bunch of HN discussion yesterday as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327132>

~~~
unfletch
And here's Google's blog post about it:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/spring-
metamorphosis-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/spring-
metamorphosis-googles-new-look.html)

------
twapi
yeah! google has changed the design. ewveryone hates this change. :(

btw, here is the trick to get back the original layout: <http://goo.gl/qzlL>

~~~
ugh
I don’t and hardly anybody I know noticed (I asked).

------
arihant
You can use old design here <http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=all>

------
waratuman
Yeah! Now google is closer to the design of bing and yahoo!

------
drivebyacct
LOL HN has been littered with tons of articles about this rolling out for like
the last 3 days. Every official Google blog has mentioned it.

And you used imageshack. Wow.

~~~
alanh
Pointlessly mean comments aren’t tolerated here.

~~~
melling
I've noticed you can't make mean comments that have a point either.

~~~
hga
If "mean" is a tone, i.e. a manifestation of cruelty, then it's not well
tolerated. Harsh when necessary seems to be.

